# Sonic rodent repellers -safe for reptiles?



## Rox.n.Lix (Jun 16, 2014)

Does anyone know if those sonic emitters that keep away rodents are safe for use with reptiles? They say they are fine with cats and dogs, but obviously snakes are sensitive to vibrations....

Thanks


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, they are safe for reptiles and rodents.


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jun 16, 2014)

The sound produced by those devices is largely ultrasonic/high-frequency sound. Dogs and cats can both hear within those ranges similar to rats and mice (AKA Dog whistles produce similar sounds)
Snakes have a lower range of hearing (sub-sonic) and would not be able to hear those sounds so it is safe for them. 
Frankly those devices are highly ineffective. They just produce a mildly annoying noise which rats and mice don't really care about when compared to food.
At best it might deter bats who are more sensitive to high frequency sound. 

Best method for rodent control is humane traps and removing easy food sources.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol, thanks Snakeman, I had the same answer from a vet just after I posted this thread!

Big Daddy, I have just decided to do away with my compost heap, as I have tried blocking up every potential entrance to the house, and still keep kitchen clean and food packed away but their little poops just keep showing up. They completely ignore any sorts of traps I put out.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 16, 2014)

BigDaddyO said:


> The sound produced by those devices is largely ultrasonic/high-frequency sound. Dogs and cats can both hear within those ranges similar to rats and mice (AKA Dog whistles produce similar sounds)
> Snakes have a lower range of hearing (sub-sonic) and would not be able to hear those sounds so it is safe for them.
> Frankly those devices are highly ineffective. They just produce a mildly annoying noise which rats and mice don't really care about when compared to food.
> At best it might deter bats who are more sensitive to high frequency sound.
> ...



Further to that, I'd say they're safe for rats & mice as well !

Jamie


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jun 16, 2014)

Mmm it can be tricky. Unfortunately mice are pretty resourceful little things. 
I think the ultrasonics won't be the answer your looking for but worth a try I guess. 
Best of luck.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 16, 2014)

BigDaddyO said:


> The sound produced by those devices is largely ultrasonic/high-frequency sound. Dogs and cats can both hear within those ranges similar to rats and mice (AKA Dog whistles produce similar sounds)
> Snakes have a lower range of hearing (sub-sonic) and would not be able to hear those sounds so it is safe for them.
> Frankly those devices are highly ineffective. They just produce a mildly annoying noise which rats and mice don't really care about when compared to food.
> At best it might deter bats who are more sensitive to high frequency sound.
> ...



I thought that snakes would not be able to hear since they don't have ears?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jun 16, 2014)

Snakes have fully formed inner ear structures but no eardrum. Instead, their inner ear is connected directly to their jawbone, which rests on the ground. 
Vibrations traveling through the ground or air cause vibrations in a snake’s jawbone, relaying a signal to the brain via that inner ear.

AKA Snakes hear sound just a little differently than we do. Sub-sonic sounds travel further through denser mediums like water or ground hence why snakes hearing range is in the subsonic.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 16, 2014)

Cheers thanks for that explanation. It is the first time that I had heard of that concept. I knew they picked up on vibrations but didn't realise in that way.


----------



## bigguy (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't waste your money on those rodent and cockroach repellers . They do not work. Choice did a test on them years ago and were found to be useless. They went off the market for some time, but have reappeared lately. Always new suckers to buy them.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 17, 2014)

Slighly off topic but I noticed an big online store selling "Electronic Snake Repellers for 10 for $99.00"....

hahaha...it seem they have lost their charm to the general snake fearing public


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 17, 2014)

[MENTION=21278]Rox.n.Lix[/MENTION] use peanut butter on the traps lol they love it. Works better than cheese  those other things do diddly squat.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jun 17, 2014)

PB is all i ever use!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 17, 2014)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> PB is all i ever use!



Omg lol the mice around here love it !


----------



## rockethead (Jun 17, 2014)

try a drop of vanilla essence on a pumpkin seed they smell it for miles and the seed is hard for them to get off a trap without setting it off


----------

